# help finding a 386 or 486 computer



## babycat910 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have soft ware for my embroidery machines and need to find out who and where I could find a computer that just has dos and is a 386 or 486..I have searched everywhere for this old of a computer and get no where *so if anyone has any Ideas I would sure apperciate hearing them*


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi babycat910
Try ebay

Several old 486 computers for sale there.

http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/...ty=MetaEndSort&BasicSearch=&from=R2&catref=C3

Or your local church rummage sale.


----------



## babycat910 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Thank You I went to E-Bay and found what I need ..just waiting to hear back from Seller ..Thanks again ..This is a cool site ..You have a great Day Bye for now


----------

